

What life was like before the Web - bgray
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.com/2011/02/what-life-was-like-before-web.html

======
JunkDNA
Just to add to that, coming to a full-blown TCP/IP connection from dialup was
mind-altering. When I was a young teenager, I started using BBSes in the early
1990's. With those, there was not really a notion of doing several things at
once. If you were downloading some file, you couldn't browse around and post
to message boards or anything in the meantime. If a download was happening
(ahh ZMODEM, oh how we loved thee), that was all you could do. Full stop. I
distinctly remember the first time I discovered I could launch Netscape _and_
be using FTP at the same time. It took a while to get accustomed to the fact
that multiple things could go over my connection without me having to worry
they would stomp all over each other. Now I can't imagine things working any
other way. I'd bet that most people just slightly older than I am have no idea
this was ever the case.

------
CodeMage
Heh. He forgot to mention the wonders of gopher, archie and IRC. Now I feel
old... :P

------
joezydeco
Calling Yahoo a startup that begat the search engine is glossing over a HUGE
chunk of early web history.

Scott Yanoff's list was the real origin of the web directory, which led to
Filo and Yang's YAHOO list (yes, it's a backronym)

------
bingaman
Eternal September: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_September>

------
edge17
i remember going to the library to write reports for school

